# How to store multiple values of CheckBoxList? in ASP.net



## binay00713 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am creating a webpage using ASP.net(c#)
I have inserted a CheckBoxList inside the webpage like below

Interested in  
Friends
Dating
Business
Activity Partners


where multiple values can be selected
when I click on the submit button,I want to store  multiple selected values (text) in the database in a single coulmn.

and when next time the page_Load event fires,I want the multiple values to be fetched using select statement & the stored values must be selected in the CheckBoxList

My idea is to use a String datatype to store multiple values of CheckBoxList by concating & to use substring to fetch & select the multiple items
But I can't do it
Please help me...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I'd say concatenate the strings using some delimiter and then split them based on that delimiter.

Say for Eg, concatenate with comma(,)

Friends,Dating,Business

Now split it with

s.Split(',');

where s is the string which contains "Friends,Dating,Business"


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 27, 2011)

> button1 = Submit
> instead using Session, query the DB


```
protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        if (Page.IsPostBack && Session["data"]!=null)
            foreach (string s in Session["data"].ToString().Split(new Char[] { ',' }, StringSplitOptions.RemoveEmptyEntries))
                foreach (ListItem l in CheckBoxList1.Items)
                    if (l.Text == s)
                        l.Selected = true;
    }

    protected void Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        foreach (ListItem val in CheckBoxList1.Items)
            if (val.Selected)
                Session["data"] += val.Text + ",";

        foreach (ListItem l in CheckBoxList1.Items)
            l.Selected = false;
    }
```


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

@binay00713: just create a stored procedure & pass the selected values in string as ',' separated.
use column datatype a varchar
& while fetching the data use another stored procedure which returns a Table 
& use split function to return comma separated values in Table form


----------

